
Nvidias recent face generation deep neural network (keep refreshing) - lucidrains
https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/
======
lucidrains
This is just to raise awareness for how powerful the generative models have
become with the recently open sourced
[https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan](https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan)

Based on work from
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.04948](https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.04948)

